# Tumble Dryer



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

I hope I don't sound crazy but my goods are getting collected on Friday for shipment to Cyprus and I don't know whether or not to bring my tumble dryer for the winter months, its only 12 months old.

Will I need one for the colder months? ( I seem to have huge amounts of washing)

How much are they to buy in Cyprus from new?

I would really appreciate any quick replies as I have to let the shipping agent know tommorow.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would bring it personally. We use ours all the time even in summer - most people don't though in summer. In the winter it rains and it can take awhile (days) to dry if you have a load done. Electricity is quite expensive here and it is so hot that it dries fast when you get it out, but if you have kids or lots of laundry like you said it is very useful all year round. Prices for electronics are generally more expensive than the UK but by how much I don't know. I'm sure someone on here could tell you the price difference. Since you own one already and if you have room, bring it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with Cleo. Bring it with you, especially if you have children. We do get a lot of rain in the winter andunless you have a covered area outside to hang your washing you will struggle to get things dry.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply's Ill make sure Ill bring it..

Rgs Lynda


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

We brought ours with us three years, and so far haven't needed to plug it in! Still, everyone to their own.


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

potamiou said:


> We brought ours with us three years, and so far haven't needed to plug it in! Still, everyone to their own.


Glad it's not just me! Didn't use one in the UK so definitely don't need one here.

Each to their own though; if the OP has one and uses and expects to use one here then it should go in the container 'cos a replacement would be expensive here.

Mands


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> Each to their own though; if the OP has one and uses and expects to use one here then it should go in the container 'cos a replacement would be expensive here.
> 
> Mands


Absolutely true. We brought loads of stuff that we didn't think we would need. And we were right! but had we needed it, it was here. Once we found out that it wasn't needed a lot of it was sold off.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I def would bring it lol

Work on the premise " you may need it " as if you don t sure as eggs are eggs you will lol


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

philly said:


> I def would bring it lol
> 
> Work on the premise " you may need it " as if you don t sure as eggs are eggs you will lol


That was our sentiment exactly. Once you get here, if you find you don't need it, there will always be somebody who does, so it wouldn't be wasted.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Its loaded, thanks guys


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Its loaded, thanks guys


The tumble dryer or the whole container? Either way I'm all excited for you! 

It must be a living vicariously thing as when our container was finally loaded I was too worn out to be excited.

Gloriously (indecently) warm here though the temperature is due to fall back to more normal temperatures this weekend. 

Hope it all goes smoothly for you,
Mands


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

AradippouTales said:


> The tumble dryer or the whole container? Either way I'm all excited for you!
> 
> It must be a living vicariously thing as when our container was finally loaded I was too worn out to be excited.
> 
> ...


The container is fianally on route to Cyprus... hope the ship dont sink?? knowin my luck it will!!

and yes I'm totally exhausted, had to do it all on my own with 2 Kids (hubby workin away) home next week and all he has to do is pack his suitcase.... 

Hurry up the 1st of June...


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

You are not going to pack his suitcase? Shame on you


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

potamiou said:


> You are not going to pack his suitcase? Shame on you


Defianatly not!!! he can pack his own.... wot he don't know yet is.... He has to unpack everything at the other end as I packed it all , while I sit in the sun drinking a few glasses of well deserved Rose' whilst sunbathin ... ha ha ha


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Now, *THAT* sounds like a plan!


----------

